# GPUz will not open XP32



## Johan45 (Feb 18, 2016)

The system is
CrossBlade Ranger FM2+
7870K

Typically I run a standalone for GPUz which will hang on opening. SO I reinstalled XP and tried installing GPUz and got a few errors I don't recall what they were. Either way I cannot get GPUz past the splash screen.
Before you ask I'm doing this for benchmarking so GPUz is a requirement.
The Ranger doesn't "officially" support XP but the A88X Pro drivers work just fine since it's the same chipset. The regular GFX card drivers also don't seem to work well with the APU so I have used the driver for it.
I wonder if it has something to do with OpenCL ?
Typical AMD chipset install will have an AMD APP SDK with it which these did not and I'm not certain what if any is supported with the APU driver. I tried to install the APP that I have for GPUPI but I think it was the wrong version for XP32 and wouldn't install. Am I going in the right direction?
If so I need to find SDK for XP32

EDIT: Did some more digging and it seems this is when AMD dropped support for XP with the release of the driver for kaveri


----------



## qubit (Feb 18, 2016)

@W1zzard Any ideas?


----------



## Naki (Feb 18, 2016)

Is WinXP SP3 present/installed?

What exact AMD Radeon driver version do you use?


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes it's SP3 and set up for 3D benching
This is the driver
Kaveri VGA Driver V9.000.300.3003 for Windows XP 32bit---(WHQL).

Everything seems to work fine. I'm getting great scores in 3D03 but can't validate them

Did some more problem solving. Wiped the drivers and installed a 5450 and drivers. GPUz saw it no problem. Cleaned it again and ran GPUz it opened but with no info. Install the Kaveri driver and no more love. The GPUz just hangs. It can't deal with the driver I guess. One thing I did notice when watching DDU extract the drivers , it had the usual driver atmag or whatever it is but this one had a _kaveri tied to it.


----------



## Naki (Feb 20, 2016)

Does GPU Shark work?
What about MSI Afterburner?
What about GPU Caps Viewer?

Links:
http://www.ozone3d.net/gpushark/
https://gaming.msi.com/features/afterburner
http://www.ozone3d.net/gpu_caps_viewer/


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 20, 2016)

Out of town ATM. Will test later Ccc works


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 20, 2016)

Same problem with a Nvidia MX4000 and the 93.71 driver.


----------



## Naki (Feb 20, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> Same problem with a Nvidia MX4000 and the 93.71 driver.


Same questions, see:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpuz-will-not-open-xp32.220169/#post-3420132


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 21, 2016)

Both GPU Shark and GPU Caps fail too, have not tested MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Naki (Feb 21, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> Both GPU Shark and GPU Caps fail too, have not tested MSI Afterburner.


Screenshots of said failures, please. Do you get any error messages? What ones?


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 21, 2016)

GPU Shark and GPU Caps just trow the usual windows "This program stopped working".
GPU-Z now turns off my screen (puts the monitor in sleep mode), only way to get out is by restarting.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 21, 2016)

Naki said:


> Does GPU Shark work?
> What about MSI Afterburner?
> What about GPU Caps Viewer?
> 
> ...



Rivatuner registers R7 graphics
GPU Caps locked up the system at scanning HW
GPU shark read the R7 and reported core/mem speed.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2016)

Would you be willing to help me track down the problem in a live debugging session using teamviewer?

Add me on Skype: w2zzard


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 21, 2016)

I can't... my upload is of 128kbps and download barely reaches 512kbps on it's best moments. Is there an alternative, some way I can send logs?


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 21, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Would you be willing to help me track down the problem in a live debugging session using teamviewer?
> 
> Add me on Skype: w2zzard



I have Skype but my bench rig isn't connected to anything.

Here's a SS but the GPU info is not correct. The mem and core speed should read higher


----------



## Naki (Feb 22, 2016)

Your GPU Shark is "kind of" very old.  0.1.0!? Does latest GPU Shark version work or fail?
Also, W1zzard can not help you if the PC is not connected, so you will have to connect it to Internet.

EDIT: Please could you also show CPU-Z Graphics tab?

Also, AIDA64 and Speccy come to mind! Do these work for you?
Latest versions, check the Graphics section of both.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 22, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> I can't... my upload is of 128kbps and download barely reaches 512kbps on it's best moments. Is there an alternative, some way I can send logs?


that speed should be sufficient, but we can try without teamviewer too.

skype (text-only chat) is needed though because of quicker communication


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 22, 2016)

I added you last night.
Tonight I'm going to try a full revamp first starting from BIOS. New BIOS version, fresh install and I'm going to try some different driver for Chipset that includes the Kaveri driver as a package. Will report back either way.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 22, 2016)

Johan45 said:


> I added you last night.
> Tonight I'm going to try a full revamp first starting from BIOS. New BIOS version, fresh install and I'm going to try some different driver for Chipset that includes the Kaveri driver as a package. Will report back either way.


i went to bed early, send me a message when you have time to work on this


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 22, 2016)

works for me in a 32-bit XP SP3 virtual machine, so it's probably some hardware problem


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm hoping that an updated BIOS will help. I flashed back to an older one trying to get better performance for SPi32m. 0507 doesn't officially support the 7870k and could be part of the problem. That and the driver package comes from a different motherboard.


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 22, 2016)

Ok, give me some time to download teamviewer.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 22, 2016)

The BIOS/reinstall didn't work either. This time though GPUz installed but still hung during opening


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks a lot W1zzard , it's finally working. This man's a genius


----------



## Naki (Feb 24, 2016)

Johan45 said:


> Thanks a lot W1zzard , it's finally working. This man's a genius


We would appreciate if you told us what you/he did to solve the issue. Might help others too!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 24, 2016)

Naki said:


> We would appreciate if you told us what you/he did to solve the issue. Might help others too!


some issue with the HPET not counting, change will be included in next release


----------



## Naki (Feb 24, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> some issue with the HPET not counting, change will be included in next release


Thanks!  CPU/mobo issue...


----------



## FlanK3r (Feb 25, 2016)

OC, OC


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm working on it but this 7870K isn't making it easy bud.


----------



## FlanK3r (Feb 29, 2016)

7870K is awesome. My piece is 4700+ stable


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 1, 2016)

I did find out the iGPU is extremely allergic to cold temps.


----------



## Remarc (Apr 11, 2016)

i have a similar problem,on win xp when start gpu-z (i think when occur detecting gpu)it stuck on splash screen and use 100% cpu ...install sp3/dx9/driver 12.8-14.4/net framework 2-3.5-4.0/visual c++  not fixed this problem...3dmark have this problem too with detect gpu (

a4-5300 with hd7480d    i tryed on asrock extreme6+ and a88x-pro


----------

